# Storm Feb 1-2?



## tnt1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

Could be a multi-day storm Monday-Tuesday. 

Sick day Wednesday?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 27, 2021)

hmmmm......


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

kingslug said:


> hmmmm......


yep.  Plotting and scheming right now.


----------



## slatham (Jan 27, 2021)

Too far out with poor model performance. Yes there will be a storm, but placement and track all over the place.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 27, 2021)

Latest few runs has it mostly south. Yagoo might be good


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 27, 2021)

Smellytele said:


> Latest few runs has it mostly south. Yagoo might be good


South of the cats?


----------



## machski (Jan 27, 2021)

There will be a huge storm Tuesday next week, my first day back to work after double vacations had me off all January.  You're all welcome in advance.


----------



## Zand (Jan 27, 2021)

Jinx thread. Storm will jackpot over Philly.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 27, 2021)

It certainly looks like a Mountain Creek/Thunder Ridge/Powder Ridge/Yawgoo special.  However, today's storm came over 100 miles north compared to what was forecasted 5 days out.  

Magic was awesome last Friday.  They got 5" more today.  If this storm comes north and dumps a foot it could very well be all-time epic conditions in southern VT.  They've already got the deepest base in the region.  Kinda a sucker winter for places north of Sugarbush.  To put it this way...Killington has 131" of snow for the year, Jay has 149".  Usually the difference is over 50" by this point in the winter.  The Mansfield snow stake is 10" below average for this time of year.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2021)

And all are on par with CO resorts...think about that..


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 28, 2021)

Lots of moving parts


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2021)

kingslug said:


> And all are on par with CO resorts...think about that..



Breck is open and A-Basin is just over half open.  Very sad.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2021)

Thanks 2020.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2021)

Watched a youtube short movie series on abandoned ski areas in Colorado..Most are gone due to many reasons but a big one..Snow ..or the lack of it. Everyone said the same thing. We could not compete with mega resorts that can blow snow. Some of them are now being used as avi/snow science learning centers. And you can skin up them all you want. I-70 didn't help them either.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Watched a youtube short movie series on abandoned ski areas in Colorado..Most are gone due to many reasons but a big one..Snow ..or the lack of it. Everyone said the same thing. We could not compete with mega resorts that can blow snow. Some of them are now being used as avi/snow science learning centers. And you can skin up them all you want. I-70 didn't help them either.



I don't know the location of these lost resorts, but if there are any that don't require using I70 I bet they'd still be open today....people need that alternative with the traffic (from what I hear). 

Vail also decided not to fund the cloud seeding operations in CO this year.  Supposedly it increases snowfall by 5% in areas.  They've gotten roughly 150" of snow this year...that extra 7.5" would certainly help!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2021)

__





						Lost Ski Areas in the Rocky Mountain Region
					





					www.coloradoskihistory.com


----------



## Zand (Jan 28, 2021)

Copper is reporting 85" so far this year. Insane.

It's not rare to see Jay outpace some of those areas though. Jay averages 100" more per year than many of the I-70 areas. They're more on pace with Killington and Sugarbush, they just dont get the meltdowns. But don't confuse their annual snowfall with Utah either.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2021)

Snowbird and Alta are at 175..and this hasn't been a good season for them.  Its why we picked Stowe..They get a lot. Although this year its been the south getting it. NC had some banner days..Want to see crowds..Check out pics of Beech. Makes ours look empty. Jay betters some CO resorts regularly..
What you don't get at 11000 feet is obviously rain ...thats our killer. Although I was Alta after a rare rain event and it had a crust that was there a long time..I hit it at speed and went flying. Everyone was like WTF is this stuff.  Global weirdness.


----------



## Harvey (Jan 28, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Wednesday?


Or Tues?


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2021)

Reports showing 1 to 3...3 to 5 ...5 to 8...
I predict something will happen at some time. Just not sure what or when.
done


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 28, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Snowbird and Alta are at 175..and this hasn't been a good season for them.  Its why we picked Stowe..They get a lot. Although this year its been the south getting it. NC had some banner days..Want to see crowds..Check out pics of Beech. Makes ours look empty. Jay betters some CO resorts regularly..
> What you don't get at 11000 feet is obviously rain ...thats our killer. Although I was Alta after a rare rain event and it had a crust that was there a long time..I hit it at speed and went flying. Everyone was like WTF is this stuff.  Global weirdness.



Having lived in CO for the past five years, we had experienced such consistent snow from December to June year after year.  Even in the spring, conditions did not get icy firm yes in the morning but that always changed quickly.  While it rains on the front range, it snows along the continental divide and further west.  We would drive to Breck (No need for I70) from Colorado Springs where there was no snow to Breck with 4-5 ft snow banks.  It was awesome.

Now in Boston, and we have not bothered to ski yet this season which is sad on its own.  However, we will be going to Colorado in Early March, again n April and another time in June hopefully A Basin will end normally so CO needs to get it's snow shit together.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2021)

Harvey said:


> Or Tues?


Tuesday would be better....

Wednesday is my best logistical shot....


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Reports showing 1 to 3...3 to 5 ...5 to 8...
> I predict something will happen at some time. Just not sure what or when.
> done


Reinforcing the 2020-2021 mantra - take things one day at a time, and grab what you can when you can.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 28, 2021)

Working so far.
Have to get to CO more. Utah was my go to but thats getting nuts now..which is depressing as I wanted to move there..Epic, Ikon and just plain insane growth has changed that. Have to do some research on CO.


----------



## dblskifanatic (Jan 28, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Working so far.
> Have to get to CO more. Utah was my go to but thats getting nuts now..which is depressing as I wanted to move there..Epic, Ikon and just plain insane growth has changed that. Have to do some research on CO.


Living in Colorado Springs provided a different travel route alternative.  Getting to Loveland, Keystone or A basin is often better going I70 but going the back way (24 then 9) worked pretty good.

As far as the prediction for next week


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice ! Southern NH and Mass for the win !


----------



## JimG. (Jan 28, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Reinforcing the 2020-2021 mantra - take things one day at a time, and grab what you can when you can.


This is so true. Hoping for good snow tomorrow at Plattekill.


----------



## snoseek (Jan 28, 2021)

If we could squeeze another 6 in NH that would be nice. The skiing this past two weeks has been super good and the base is slowly stacking nicely


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 29, 2021)

Forecasts seem to be lowering totals.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 29, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Forecasts seem to be lowering totals.




There's a bunch of funky variables going on with this potential storm. Multiple parts, the COLD air blocking from the North, extended duration event. Just lots of variables that would have to properly come together to bring those totals to New England as it seems at this time. 

I think that some of those totals for Southern New England are more based on the hype train than what is likely to occur as these multiple pieces of energy make there way to the East Coast over the coming days


----------



## Zand (Jan 29, 2021)

The biggest variable is that a thread was posted. No soup for you.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 29, 2021)

Pie in the face...LOL


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 29, 2021)

From very good reliable forecaster on Facebook Rebecca:








						Rebecca's Northeast Weather | Facebook
					

Join in on weather discussions!  We discuss upcoming, current and past Northeast and Mid Atlantic weather events, as well as other weather topics.    The group was created with the intention to form...




					www.facebook.com
				




Lake effect coming forecast from reliable forecaster:

""""Just came back in from the stable, I can tell you, in spite of all the sunshine with the temperature and the gusty winds it’s definitely cold outside. With these dangerously cold wind chills make sure you bundle up in layers if you go outside.  Radar shows the narrow bands of lake effect off the Great Lakes. Those along the New England Coast will be dealing with snow showers and snow squalls, this will be especially true for Cape Cod and the Offshore Islands, as precipitation rotates around the upper level feature. 

Here is what I do know, looking at today's, surface chart and current satellite, we can see the early next week storm is now in California. From here it will move over the Rockies and into the Plains. Once in the Plains it’s going to pick up a lot of moisture out of the Gulf of Mexico. Then it will move into the Ohio Valley.  Once in the Ohio Valley it is going to hit a brick wall, then we will see it start to transfer its energy to the coast. We also know we will have arctic cold entrenched through the weekend.  What we have to figure out is how fast this energy handoff occurs. 

We look to see the coastal low develop off the North Carolina Coast. Here it will have a lot of Atlantic moisture available.  If the energy handoff is fast, we end up with a very robust coastal that move north and east and becomes a major nor’easter with a very large precipitation shield. If the transfer is slow, we end up with a moderate coastal, that moves north and east with a much smaller precipitation shield. With the cold air inland and the above average warm water off the Atlantic Coast, we will have a vigorous temperature gradient in place.  This is going to give the storm plenty of fuel to work with.  

The blocking high in Canada along with an upper-level cut-off low, is going to cause the coastal to slow to a crawl. The storm could briefly stall or even retrograde back to the west.  So, this is going to a be


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 29, 2021)

The blocking high in Canada along with an upper-level cut-off low, is going to cause the coastal to slow to a crawl. The storm could briefly stall or even retrograde back to the west. So, this is going to a be......


Thanks for the cliff hanger buddy ! I'm not on Facebook and can't see the rest of her report . LOL


----------



## kingslug (Jan 30, 2021)

Just watched weather channel..they say its a big one..we...shall see


----------



## ss20 (Jan 30, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Just watched weather channel..they say its a big one..we...shall see



Yeah for Mountain Creek lmao.  Could still be a nice hit of 6"-12" in SoVT and SoNH but the trend north needs to continue.  Yesterday on the Noaa snow map they predicted my to get 2" in Danbury CT, now I'm up to 8".  Hopefully it keeps trending this way.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2021)

ss20 said:


> Yeah for Mountain Creek lmao.  Could still be a nice hit of 6"-12" in SoVT and SoNH but the trend north needs to continue.  Yesterday on the Noaa snow map they predicted my to get 2" in Danbury CT, now I'm up to 8".  Hopefully it keeps trending this way.


To cold in North for snow unfortunately


----------



## machski (Jan 30, 2021)

ScottySkis said:


> To cold in North for snow unfortunately


Not true, the North cold breaks down starting tomorrow.  Some models I have seen have coastal New England changing over, that would push the heavy snow inland to prime ski country.  Then there are a couple models still pushing this out to sea.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 30, 2021)

From reliable Facebook forecast for mid Hudson Valley NY:

""Winter Storm Watch

The followers of this page are already well ahead of the grid. Late this afternoon the National Weather Service has finally issued a Winter Storm Watch. Many have been awaiting this official notification all day.

The preliminary forecast I issued this morning remains on track. I am currently forecasting 7”-14” of snow. Potentially more. 

Keep monitoring First Due Weather for updates. Hours ahead of the others.

Here is the NWS notification verbatim:

...WINTER STORM WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE SUNDAY NIGHT THROUGH
LATE MONDAY NIGHT...

* WHAT, Heavy snow possible. Total snow accumulations of 8 to 12
inches possible.

* WHERE, Orange County.

* WHEN, From late Sunday night through late Monday night.

* IMPACTS, Travel could be very difficult. The hazardous conditions could impact the morning and evening commute.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

Monitor the latest forecasts for updates on this situation."""


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 30, 2021)

Poconos and Southern Cats


----------



## kingslug (Jan 30, 2021)

Its simple..ill be at bell tuesday..it will be..epic..


----------



## Zand (Jan 30, 2021)

The usual NW trend is in play now. Actually looks to jack in the Whites, which sounds great for my plans this week. Wouldn't mind some Kinsman runs (although the runout blows with no Tram).


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 31, 2021)

Zand said:


> The usual NW trend is in play now. Actually looks to jack in the Whites, which sounds great for my plans this week. Wouldn't mind some Kinsman runs (although the runout blows with no Tram).


Weren’t you just crapping on this thread?  Oh ye of little faith...


----------



## machski (Jan 31, 2021)

Zand said:


> The usual NW trend is in play now. Actually looks to jack in the Whites, which sounds great for my plans this week. Wouldn't mind some Kinsman runs (although the runout blows with no Tram).


Unless it's 2 feet plus, I wouldn't plan on Kinsman or DJ's.  Just not enough base down.  This will finally help pack the woods in.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2021)

12+ for the golden triangle.  Much improved from a couple of days ago. Cats ftw


----------



## thebigo (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## thebigo (Jan 31, 2021)

MWV up through SR looking good for Tuesday. Planning cat but may go attitash if I do not feel like driving through notch.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2021)

windy as hell tues in NH


----------



## kingslug (Jan 31, 2021)

All seem to agree this one will be a blockbuster. We shall see. Conga line of plows backing up traffic on the thruway today..getting ready...


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 31, 2021)

Yes a nice storm for almost everyone . I phone local forecast is calling for snow next Friday- Monday . More on the way ?

Windy app says 10 day accumulation almost 40" for my area !


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm 10 minutes from Mountain Creek in NW Jersey (just to the right of where it says 22" under Sussex), they're calling for 16 - 24" here.  About 1 1/2" so far.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

I can ski down 5th ave if I want now. Always wanted to do that..


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2021)

kingslug said:


> I can ski down 5th ave if I want now. Always wanted to do that..


Never done 5th ave. But did ski Central Park more than once!


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 1, 2021)

It's snowing like a MOFO here in central Jersey now.  about 6" down already and supposed to snow all day.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 1, 2021)

Any weather people want to point me to some sort of wind forecast? Will wildcat at least be able to spin tomcat?


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Now I might as well ski 5th ave..stuck here until tuesday...maybe wednesday..who knows...


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 1, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Now I might as well ski 5th ave..stuck here until tuesday...maybe wednesday..who knows...


Call out sick
Platy might open tomorrow









						The Ski Trail Report | Plattekill Mountain
					






					plattekill.com


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Im at work..staying over tonight..no one but me made it in..and since I'm the boss...I'm it.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 1, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Any weather people want to point me to some sort of wind forecast? Will wildcat at least be able to spin tomcat?


Not a weather person but noaa usually tells you the potential wind speed and direction in their forecast


----------



## mikec142 (Feb 1, 2021)

keyser soze said:


> It's snowing like a MOFO here in central Jersey now.  about 6" down already and supposed to snow all day.


I'm a bit north of you in Union County and without breaking out the yardstick, I'm guessing we have 14-16" already and it's supposed to continue all day into tomorrow.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Im at work..staying over tonight..no one but me made it in..and since I'm the boss...I'm it.


Did you bring your skis in? 

The Manhattan Nordic group reports excellent skiing in Central Park!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Nope..plan was to ski tomorrow..that got killed. So I'll hit Bell on Wednesday for leftovers..unless that plan gets killed...
Time to retire...


----------



## JimG. (Feb 1, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Nope..plan was to ski tomorrow..that got killed. So I'll hit Bell on Wednesday for leftovers..unless that plan gets killed...
> Time to retire...


It will be more than leftovers...with all the staffing issues and lift closures I think many places will have a tough time opening up tomorrow. Many will not open fully. And many trails will stay closed.

See you at Belle on Wednesday. Sure there will be poachers but the majority of the snow will still be there for us.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Hopefully one of my guys can make it in..or its me again. Already threw out tuesdays ticket..but only 50 bucks..


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Looking at Bell web cam..pretty empty...
storm skiing..my favorite


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Already threw out tuesdays ticket..but only 50 bucks..


Did any of the places sell out? 

If not, you may be able to wait till the night before to buy tickets? 

I've stopped making reservations. Midweek, I haven't seen any sold out days, with the exception of Hunter. And if a place is sold out, I don't want to be there anyway.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Was going to bell tomorrow but thats not happening..so I just bought another for wednesday..so far nothing sold out ..but I only checked Bell...Hunter will be a madhouse.  Although a powder day madhouse would work right now with both North and west side open. I could spend a day on Clairs and North.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 1, 2021)

The snow quality is good in Bergen County NJ.  Basically powder.  Heavier stuff my fall later today, but Catskills and Southern VT should see nice fluffy snow, and hopefully over a foot.


----------



## Killingtime (Feb 1, 2021)

ghughes20 said:


> The snow quality is good in Bergen County NJ.  Basically powder.  Heavier stuff my fall later today, but Catskills and Southern VT should see nice fluffy snow, and hopefully over a foot.


Haven't been there in years but it may be time for me to pick up some night sessions at Mountain Creek.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 1, 2021)

Absolutely nothing in Glens Falls as of 5:00 PM today.


----------



## Not Sure (Feb 1, 2021)

Sleet heavy snow probably 18" so far ......Got my ATV stuck twice .  I decided to move the piles into the woods after deciding I need more space for possibly next weekend storm .


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Listening to it howl outside...


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 1, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Looking at Bell web cam..pretty empty...
> storm skiing..my favorite


Oldest daughter was there today.  3 minute wait at the condo was the only line,  Everything else, ski on.

Snow was fantastic.  Woods open, eve the closed glades were open....

Said the snow was light, low moisture, so should be good for a couple of days.

See you guys Wednesday.  Orange helmet, blue jacket.


----------



## Bandit2941 (Feb 1, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Oldest daughter was there today.  3 minute wait at the condo was the only line,  Everything else, ski on.
> 
> Snow was fantastic.  Woods open, eve the closed glades were open....
> 
> ...


I concur, awesome day today. Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 1, 2021)

Hopefully i get there...


----------



## slatham (Feb 1, 2021)

Bromley snow went 0 to 60 as fast as your favorite sports car. Not a flake at 6 and and inch by 7:30 and now dumping 1-2" an hour. Pow pow.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 1, 2021)

It looks like about 20" so far here in Sussex county NJ.  Nice powder.  I'm 10 minutes from Mountain Creek.  About 3 inches fell since I finished shoveling 2 hours ago.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 2, 2021)

Started snowing here in the Mad River Valley just a little while ago.


----------



## Slidebrook87 (Feb 2, 2021)

About 15 inches where I live in Connecticut. Surprisingly very light snow with temps hovering around 33-34 degrees. Still snowing and it’s looking like it will continue throughout tomorrow.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 2, 2021)

10-11 inches total (measured 3 of each in a wind sheltered area) here 15 miles south of Harrisburg. We were in a prolonged dry slot yesterday morning then it sleeted then the snow started back up.  I had 5" yesterday morning.  2 10-inch storms so far this winter, that is a rarity these days down here.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2021)

webcam..still snowing at Hunter. Guess it will be a good one.....


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2021)

Who is getting after it today? Cats and Poconos should be deep.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 2, 2021)

Maybe an inch in Lake George.


----------



## ctdubl07 (Feb 2, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Who is getting after it today? Cats and Poconos should be deep.


KIds had another snow day called for us in CT (which includes on-line participants) sooo..........clothes are in dryer, nitrate ridden bacon from 7-eleven in oven and non-nutritious boxed pancakes being micro-ed as we speak. I can see lifties pulling coral ropes but wind will be the wildcard but regardless, 2 snow days in a row is what its all about.


----------



## Edd (Feb 2, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Who is getting after it today? Cats and Poconos should be deep.


Just arrived at Gunstock. 9” but the two best lifts are starting on wind hold.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2021)

Hitting Pats peak later this AM as I have meetings right now. Got like 10" here.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2021)

Hoping for tomorrow at Bell..still snowing up there.


----------



## RichT (Feb 2, 2021)

8:55 and Hunter is already a zoo!!! By 9;15 it'll all be bumped up. Nope I'll wait till Thursday forget the weekend.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2021)

ctdubl07 said:


> KIds had another snow day called for us in CT (which includes on-line participants) sooo..........clothes are in dryer, nitrate ridden bacon from 7-eleven in oven and non-nutritious boxed pancakes being micro-ed as we speak. I can see lifties pulling coral ropes but wind will be the wildcard but regardless, 2 snow days in a row is what its all about.


Good for you.  Our school district has basically ended snow days during covid and maybe for good.  Snow days are now remote instruction days where they follow the bell schedule

  Kids have to sit and stare at the ipad all day instead of sledding and building snowmen.  At least until classes are done.  I feel bad for them.


----------



## thebigo (Feb 2, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> Good for you.  Our school district has basically ended snow days during covid and maybe for good.  Snow days are now remote instruction days.
> 
> Kids have to sit and stare at the ipad all day instead of sledding and building snowmen.  At least until classes are done.  I feel bad for them.


Got an email yesterday that today would be a remote instruction day, I got pissed same as you - Kids have given up enough, let them have a damn snow day. Then I got them off the bus and the work for today was build something in the snow then create instructions, measure the snow fall every hour and make a graph, etc. Pleasantly surprised. Now I just need to stop reading this forum, finish up work and head over to crotch.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 2, 2021)

Totals I've seen-

Windham- 20-24"
Catamount- 14"
BEast- 13"
Jiminy- 12"
Stratton- 10"
Magic- 10"

Still ripping up in the Cats.  Berkshire East was 100% open before the storm....probably really good now and I haven't been there in a couple years.  Windham was packed last Wednesday when it snowed...I'd have to imagine it'd be worse this week with more snow.


----------



## Zand (Feb 2, 2021)

Wachusett reported 18" and Smith and 10th ungroomed. 

In NH, looks like east of Mt Washington got smoked and west got skunked. Bad day for Black to not update their report lol. Only 4-6" at Cannon and Loon.


----------



## asnowmobiler (Feb 2, 2021)

I live about 5 miles south of Big Boulder. Got 23” and it started again.


----------



## 2Planker (Feb 2, 2021)

About 6" in Conway. The Cat says 8".


----------



## Zand (Feb 2, 2021)

2Planker said:


> About 6" in Conway. The Cat says 8".


Radar looks good there still. Should keep going for a while but either the precip isnt getting over Washington and Lafayette or the radar is blocked.


----------



## RichT (Feb 2, 2021)

Hunter more crowed $79, then Windham $130, just one of many reasons....................................


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2021)

They call K the Beast
Now Hunter is the Zoo.


----------



## keyser soze (Feb 2, 2021)

Killingtime said:


> Haven't been there in years but it may be time for me to pick up some night sessions at Mountain Creek.


I heard they got 34" in Sussex County.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 2, 2021)

My boss lives in a condo on a golf course adjacent to Mountain Creek.  He had 30" at his place


----------



## ctdubl07 (Feb 2, 2021)

thebigo said:


> Got an email yesterday that today would be a remote instruction day, I got pissed same as you - Kids have given up enough, let them have a damn snow day. Then I got them off the bus and the work for today was build something in the snow then create instructions, measure the snow fall every hour and make a graph, etc. Pleasantly surprised. Now I just need to stop reading this forum, finish up work and head over to crotch.


With the notice that today would be second snow day in a row, communication also stated that going forward, any snow days would be deemed remote learning so as to not push the school calendar out further. Were not even near past high past years SD count so it is a bummer that kids wont have more off but I was a fantastic C-student and I turned our fairly successful by most measures so well see.

Just finished 2 hours at MS and I did not expect the "mini-sleet" which has left everything with a 1/8" frozen coating. While plentiful, snow is by no means "powder" anymore and your googles are crusted within 1 minute. Still a sh*t-tone of fun and beats Zoom.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 2, 2021)

I have 22" here.  Needed snowshoes yesterday to go out & clean off my hunting blind.  Sadly, I have very little vertical.


----------



## snoseek (Feb 2, 2021)

Pretty heavy stuff at crotched. I'll go further north tomorrow in Hope's of dryer snow


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 2, 2021)

BenedictGomez said:


> I have 22" here.  Needed snowshoes yesterday to go out & clean off my hunting blind.  Sadly, I have very little vertical.


Powered day today at platty
U should had went today


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 2, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Pretty heavy stuff at crotched. I'll go further north tomorrow in Hope's of dryer snow


At Pats it was soft at first then got a very small crust then it started snowing again but was the snow heavier.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 2, 2021)

Just pulled into cats.  Light snow but almost like rain though it’s 25f.  Thinking it’s gonna be crusted over tomorrow. Darn it.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2021)

Great.....


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Oldest daughter was there today.  3 minute wait at the condo was the only line,  Everything else, ski on.
> 
> Snow was fantastic.  Woods open, eve the closed glades were open....
> 
> ...


easiest way to see me..wood top layer skis...blue jacket won't help..orange helmet...that should be easy to spot..I'll be there before the cows wake up..like an early start..


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 2, 2021)

After a late night snowshoe I think all is well. Soft snow and damn deep.


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2021)

Tomorrow will rock.

black pants, gold shell, gray helmet.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2021)

I'll be the tall guy on the side of the race hill at Mount Southington in CT in tan pants and a navy blue coat with "Coach Jeff" on the sleeve from about 3:30 until 6:30 with 7 of the 9 kids on my team listening to my insights.... I give a 0% chance that my 2 offspring on the team will actually listen to me while we're on the hill training!


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 2, 2021)

Blue jacket orange helmet tan pants.  Yell a dead phish lyric and I’ll yell back


----------



## FBGM (Feb 2, 2021)

Pops had 28” in north east PA. Light and fluffy. Anywhere between Elk/Cammelback/Montage should ski as deep as it comes for NEPA


----------



## Edd (Feb 3, 2021)

snoseek said:


> Pretty heavy stuff at crotched. I'll go further north tomorrow in Hope's of dryer snow


It was dense at Gunstock also. Not wet, but pretty wind packed.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 3, 2021)

Awesome day at Bell..found good stuff in the woods. Skied Bell to Bell pretty much everything. 
No sighting of orange helmet...we did look.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 3, 2021)

Great day at Bell today.  Soft everywhere.

Cathedral Brook was killer, all the glades were nice.  Dream catcher was super deep.  Almost too deep on the lower angle sections.  Winisook was really nice.

Yahoo was so fun, Esopus was great.

Fantastic day...

Looks for everyone based on descriptions - didn't see you.  Hope you had a great day.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 3, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Awesome day at Bell..found good stuff in the woods. Skied Bell to Bell pretty much everything.
> No sighting of orange helmet...we did look.


I saw a pair of wood looking skis on the gondi around 9:30 going up as we were in line.

Thought it might be you.  DO your skis have a logo just under the tips?

Gondi line was brutal.  I hit dream catcher as my last run of the day after pushing over from 7 lift to Algaquin, then hiking up.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 4, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Great day at Bell today.  Soft everywhere.
> 
> Cathedral Brook was killer, all the glades were nice.  Dream catcher was super deep.  Almost too deep on the lower angle sections.  Winisook was really nice.
> 
> ...


Pretty much same as you..but didn't hit Cathedral..Dreamcatcher was best


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 4, 2021)

kingslug said:


> Pretty much same as you..but didn't hit Cathedral..Dreamcatcher was bestView attachment 50239


Crap - I thought you said orange helmet.


I only hit dream catcher once, as last run.  The Gondi line was brutal, so I Rode 7, pushed over to Algaquin, then hiked up to the top of the gondi.

Did you ride the gondi much?  We had to be on the raod by 3, so time was precious to us.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 4, 2021)

Not much on the gondi..towards the end of the day.
yes wood skis with Wagner on the tip


----------



## JimG. (Feb 4, 2021)

tnt1234 said:


> Crap - I thought you said orange helmet.
> 
> 
> I only hit dream catcher once, as last run.  The Gondi line was brutal, so I Rode 7, pushed over to Algaquin, then hiked up to the top of the gondi.
> ...


For next time


The slug already posted his outfit. We avoided the gondi all day until 2:30 or so. Even then a 10 minute wait. Because the snow was so good and all trees open we bagged Cat Brook no need to waste time skating out there.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 4, 2021)

Yeah, I think I saw your skis going up the gondi in the AM.  

I was looking out for the gold jacket and didn't see it. 

Boy that was fun day.


----------



## kingslug (Feb 4, 2021)

Fun season so far...and getting more fun...


----------



## JamesKnt (Apr 26, 2021)

Seems like you guys had fun on the snowboarding trip. I have a blue and grey jacket with a black helmet and wear it for cold rides.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Apr 27, 2021)

lol this guy's posts rule.


----------



## cdskier (Apr 27, 2021)

KustyTheKlown said:


> lol this guy's posts rule.



New bot that tries to "fit in" for a while before blasting us with the real intended spam messages!


----------



## kingslug (Apr 27, 2021)




----------

